# Thomas Russell help needed



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Got a Thomas Russell i stripped down as not running right. Problem i have i took the part out and the 3 parts were stuck and fell out of place !!! What i need is someone who can guide me where the spring goes? (Spring placed near parts i think i have in right. Its a lovely Full Hunter Gold Plated in great condition just i as usual got stuck as not sure on where it goes.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/shqqyl9d980m0rk/DSCN0534.JPG?dl=0


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

If i may ask, what was not running right? If it is the winding/settinf function, the problem usually is the fixing position of the winding stem, which is a part of the case, and, mast be adjusted there...


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

It was running irregular kept stopping so stripped it down to give a good clean. The problem is not sure where the little round spring locates?. Taken a few Thomas Russell movements apart, but this one has a different winding mechanism. one i have not seen before on any pocket watch! Annoying problem as rest is easy,


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Odd i found a movement the same, similar and it seems that does not have a spring like one shown above. So where/why how it got there i have no idea !!! so hopefully all should be ok, which would make sense as nowhere it could have fitted. I will put it down to a previous repair (not me) as bought like it is, and was dropped in there which might explain why was not running all the time. So fingers crossed, once headache shifted carry on with re-assemble.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Just look at the picture in my first post, there is the place of the spring, drown with red collor...


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Sorry Neven never looked oops: One day will grow a Brain Cell 

Must be the other Movement is missing that part. Hopefully re-assemble today.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

No problem, this spring is an 'easy to make', out of guitar string...

I wonder, how You know my name? Yes, it is in my nickname, but still I wonder... People know me in Bulgaria an may be in Russia, but this here is the first time I wrote something in english-writing forum...


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

The clue was in your user name


----------

